# Raw Spanish Peanuts



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I found some Spanish peanuts for $1/lb on sale. I was wondering if these would be equivalent to regular peanuts.
I know next to nothing about them, so here goes: Can you make peanut butter out of them? How do they taste? Do they store well? Is this a good price? Should I know anything specific?
If ya'll could help, that would be awesome!


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

I use raw peanuts to make peanut brittle. I also know that raw they taste like crap. They need to be roasted to be good. I also know that I took some and planted then last year from the store and they did grow. Till the well had problems and I ran out of water for them in the heat wave. But I do plan on doing it again.
I would suggest a google search on how to turn raw peanuts into peanut butter. It should tell you the whole process.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Here you go Toffee,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_peanut#Spanish_group

It has a paragraph on Spanish peanuts.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks you two. I think I might pick up one or two (or five lol) bags today. Someone told me that it's widely believed that Spanish peanuts are part of Reese's base for their peanut butter, do maybe I'll make a project out of it.


----------

